# Palmetto To Tampa & Miami Again?



## CSXfoamer1997 (Mar 9, 2016)

Is it likely that Amtrak will extend the Palmetto back to Miami, via Tampa, ever again? I think if they did, it would increase ridership and increase train capacity. Only one train to Tampa, which is the Silver Star, probably wouldn't really cut it.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Do a quick search for palmetto on this site, we have discussed this in the last month


----------

